# Fat-Tired Girls (women and fat bikes)



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

It was suggested we start our own thread for women about fat bikes. So, post yours up, ask questions, share ideas!


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

I am curious what PSI and tires women are riding for snow? Also any cheap deals on tires online somewhere? Man, they are pricey!!


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

cleopatra999 said:


> I am curious what PSI and tires women are riding for snow? Also any cheap deals on tires online somewhere? Man, they are pricey!!


I'd love to know what psi others are running too. Everything I can find is heavier guys, so I'm not sure what to do??

Just ordered Surly Nate/Bud for winter, after begging everyone I could find for recommendations. They cost as much as car tires - yikes! I got them at JensonUSA online with a 15% off one item coupon code - with that they were still $110 each. So yeah, I just spent $220 on tires for my $699 fatbike, lol


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm curious about PSI, too. I still need to get a low-pressure gauge. No snow here yet so I'm running it on the trails for now. Recommendations I read (but again, this was for guys) was 12-15PSI for trails and 6-10PSI for snow. I've just been gradually letting air out of my tires until I no longer feel really "bouncy" on the trail.


----------



## Elle Elle (Mar 27, 2006)

I've fat biked since 2006 and have ridden just about every condition of snow you can imagine. And, PSI has to be adjusted just about every time you ride, as it depends completely on the conditions! I've been as low as "riding the rims" in heavy snow and as high as probably 15 for hard packed snow. In general, the softer and deeper the snow, the lower the PSI. Get used to carrying a hand pump because you can actually have to adjust the PSI during the ride - its easy, of course, to remove air but then you might have to add it during the ride. Honestly its the most annoying thing about fat biking but its the key to having fun while riding. There is nothing worse than having too much air in deep or soft snow, or having too little air in hardpack!!!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^I would agree, although I have rarely added air, either due to laziness, cold temps, or typical softening conditions as the temps go up. I am 130lbs before gear, and put in 7-8 psi at home for snow or the beach, and lower if traction wanes. I wouldn't go 10+ except for on the road. I use the Topeak digital gauge, and have had good results, although not everyone agrees that it is reliable/consistent. I started out with Larrys and Endos for tires, which are now widely dissed, but were actually fine for me except for ice, which resulted in a ruined carbon fork, a replacement steel fork, and studded tires, 45Nrth Dillingers. I prefer a packed trail or a few inches of powder to deep slogging, as I run out of oomph, sometimes before I run out of traction.


----------



## the other Anne (Feb 14, 2014)

Anyone have a recommendation for a good pressure gauge that measures down to low levels? My floor pump is useless below about 35 psi.

I'm riding a "mid-fat," a Surly Krampus, as my only mountain bike. And a great bike it is! I use it for day rides and bikepacking.


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

I *finally* got my fatbike dirty on some trails today!









I took it out on a pretty rocky/technical trail behind my house which is not where this bike is going to shine, but it was still a lot of fun. Now I just need to get the new tires on it for snow - the ones that came on it weren't great, even on the trail.









Had the tires somewhere around 10-12 psi, but I'm not sure my floor pump is all that accurate in that range. This felt good on the smoother parts of the trail, but I'll probably try to go under 10 next time, to see how it does on the chunkier stuff.


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

@elleelle & @mtbrexplorer which tires are you guys running now? Have a line on some Nates for $60 ea? Wondering if I should go with that?


----------



## FrdSHOx3 (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm pretty hefty and ride my Pugs at 8-8.5 on the front and 9psi on the rear. My lighter friends <140lbs ride around 6-8lbs. The higher the pressure the bumpier/harsher the ride (summer riding)- That's what I've found. I'm also running Nates on my Pugs. 

Its pretty funny how the fat bike just cruises through rock gardens like no big deal, LOL.


----------



## FrdSHOx3 (Sep 10, 2009)

$60 is a good price. Must be 70tpi?

Nates are good to me.


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

FrdSHOx3 said:


> I'm pretty hefty and ride my Pugs at 8-8.5 on the front and 9psi on the rear. My lighter friends <140lbs ride around 6-8lbs. The higher the pressure the bumpier/harsher the ride (summer riding)- That's what I've found. I'm also running Nates on my Pugs.
> 
> Its pretty funny how the fat bike just cruises through rock gardens like no big deal, LOL.


So they're riding 6-8 psi in the summer? I'll have to try my trails again at a lower pressure. I'm 135 lbs and ran around 10-12 psi yesterday. When I hit larger rocks (6-8" rocks in the trail or small drops) I felt like it was still a pretty harsh ride and I was getting bounced around a lot. Definitely didn't get that "cruising through rock gardens like it was no big deal" feeling


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

FrdSHOx3 said:


> $60 is a good price. Must be 70tpi?
> 
> Nates are good to me.


27 tpi:skep: so worried about the weight....although probably not much different than what came with the bike. I just want to set myself up for success this first season out. (preferably without breaking the bank)


----------



## Elle Elle (Mar 27, 2006)

I run Dillingers from 45Nrth. Not the studded ones, as I don't like to ride on ice and haven't needed studs at all in snow. They work well in all snow conditions. I've also used the Big Fat Larry, the Nate, the Endomorph, but I like the Dillingers the best.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

cleopatra999 said:


> @elleelle & @mtbrexplorer which tires are you guys running now? Have a line on some Nates for $60 ea? Wondering if I should go with that?


I have not tried the Nates, I still run the studded Dillingers, and even took them to the beach, being to lazy to changes tires for a flat easy ride. I have Husker Dus on hand but there always seems to be nasty ice someplace that keeps me from using them. Sounds like a good Nates price, as long as you are not using them someplace smoother where their rolling resistance will be a deterrent to forward motion.

I love the fatbike, but have also run some trail sections with it that felt like they would shake the meat off my arm bones, so I don't see it as a substitute for suspension.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

mtbxplorer said:


> I love the fatbike, but have also run some trail sections with it that felt like they would shake the meat off my arm bones, so I don't see it as a substitute for suspension.


^ This! So, I had my first ride last night on a really rooty and technical trail with the Muk. It plowed over eveything, but I was exhausted by the time I got to the bottom. I've gotten better about soaking up the bumps with my arms/legs, but realized later I was gripping like crazy. The bike is a lot of fun and I can't wait to ride it in snow, but it will not replace my FS bike, lol.


----------



## FrdSHOx3 (Sep 10, 2009)

stacers said:


> So they're riding 6-8 psi in the summer? I'll have to try my trails again at a lower pressure. I'm 135 lbs and ran around 10-12 psi yesterday. When I hit larger rocks (6-8" rocks in the trail or small drops) I felt like it was still a pretty harsh ride and I was getting bounced around a lot. Definitely didn't get that "cruising through rock gardens like it was no big deal" feeling


Last night I rode @ 8.0 in the front and 10 in the rear. It was super harsh in the rear, specially over root clusters/eroded trail- no matter how much I tried to absorb through my body! I was too lazy to let some air out... but yeah my light friends ride that low in the summer. Exactly-They are fat bikes so there's only so much that air pressure is going to substitute for suspension... Sometimes I can get it right and it feels great on the same trail sections?? Who knows... I just like to ride the thing.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I really need to get a lower pressure tire gauge. I've seen a few recommended. I think I'd prefer digital. Looks like REI makes a decent one that accepts shrader and presta valves?

Good to know about how low you can go - I have no idea what pressure I'm running now, but yes, the ride can be quite harsh when going over roots and drops - despite using my legs and arms more to soak up the terrain. But, at the same time, it's fun and feels like I'm learning all over again. I'm definitely more careful about what lines I take.


----------



## FrdSHOx3 (Sep 10, 2009)

cleopatra999 said:


> 27 tpi:skep: so worried about the weight....although probably not much different than what came with the bike. I just want to set myself up for success this first season out. (preferably without breaking the bank)


What did your bike come with? 
For example- several of my friends got the Framed Minnesota that came with the Vee Rubber tires. The tires had some weird tracking on hard surfaces- I guess due to the pattern (?). They put the Nates on and were much happier. we rarely ride in snow conditions... the few times we did, she did say the Vees sucked compared to the Nates 

There are plenty of other tires out there but I think the Nates are the cheapest (I may be totally wrong) if your on a budget. I can't justify the cost of the nicer tires based on my fatbike usage.


----------



## FrdSHOx3 (Sep 10, 2009)

I totally looked at my gauge last night so I could post it's brand... but I forgot what it was already lol... It was fairly cheap @ <$20

I think its an SKS?


----------



## Elle Elle (Mar 27, 2006)

mtbxplorer said:


> I
> I love the fatbike, but have also run some trail sections with it that felt like they would shake the meat off my arm bones, so I don't see it as a substitute for suspension.


Agree!! I have always ridden a fat bike only in snow - it has provided riding opportunities in the winter and a new type of racing fun - but I don't ride it in the summer or on dirt. Can't beat a FS for that!!


----------



## the other Anne (Feb 14, 2014)

And yet, some of us love riding no-suspension bikes on dirt.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

^ I'm planning on riding mine right through Spring now, so I may feel the same way myself - who knows? It's a whole new experience riding familiar trails on fat tires and no suspension. It's fun, and challenging. I figure I just need to get picky about choosing my lines and absorb jolts better and remember to use my arms and legs more to soak some of that up. Oh, and not have such a death grip on my handlebars :thumbsup:


----------



## the other Anne (Feb 14, 2014)

Things that were around before suspensions on mountain bikes:

1) Dirt
2) Rocks
3) Logs
4) Mountain bikes

One mantra I remind myself is "Light on the saddle, light on the bars, heavy on the pedals."


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^^I know, I had a Ritchey Outback like this in '88...it was a fat-tired bike then, but no longer!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Well, I've had the bike a couple of weeks now and have ridden it on 2+ hour rides on a few different trails. I found myself pretty stretched out on the bike and have decided to replace the stock setback post with a zero offset, get a shorter stem and riser bars. The ETT on the small Muk is an inch longer than my Giant Trance. Found it interesting they spec'd the small with a setback post and an 80mm stem. Has anyone else made similar mods to their fat bikes? I'm thinking about getting a Jones H-Loop at some point for touring too, and read a shorter stem is recommended for that anyway.


----------



## the other Anne (Feb 14, 2014)

I have the Jones H-loop on my Krampus. It's terrific, but very swept back. Not sure why you'd want both a short stem and a swept back bar.


----------



## Surestick Malone (Jan 24, 2004)

Elle Elle said:


> I've fat biked since 2006 and have ridden just about every condition of snow you can imagine. And, PSI has to be adjusted just about every time you ride, as it depends completely on the conditions! I've been as low as "riding the rims" in heavy snow and as high as probably 15 for hard packed snow. In general, the softer and deeper the snow, the lower the PSI. Get used to carrying a hand pump because you can actually have to adjust the PSI during the ride - its easy, of course, to remove air but then you might have to add it during the ride. Honestly its the most annoying thing about fat biking but its the key to having fun while riding. There is nothing worse than having too much air in deep or soft snow, or having too little air in hardpack!!!


A 3.5 oz CO2 tank and a tire-fill adapter should fit in a hydration pack and make adding air a lot easier than using a hand pump to add air to something that has the volume of a fat-bike tire.


----------



## the other Anne (Feb 14, 2014)

I use this excellent though tiny pump:Lezyne - Engineered Design - Products - Hand Pumps - High Pressure - Micro Floor Drive HP/HPG (The picture makes it look big. It's actually about a foot long.)

Surprisingly, it pumps up the Knards quickly, with a few strokes. I even sometimes use it at home, though I have a regular floor pump, because the Lezyne sits right in my frame bag so it's right there.

I ride alone a lot. In my life, I've had situations where I've had more than two flat tires on a ride, so I don't trust CO2 inflaters. I would not want to be on a snow ride and be forced to walk home.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ I like Lezyne pumps too, I carry the HP(high pressure) one on the cross bike, but the HV (high volume) one for the MTB & fatbike, hopefully requiring fewer pumps, although I have never gotten a fat flat. I haven't used CO2, but have some kicking around the toolbox, and may add it to my Fat-pack to speed a fix. I wouldn't leave the pump at home though.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

^ Whistle - what a nice lookin' pump! I was wondering why you'd want a shorter stem with a Jones loop, too, but a few were saying it so you can reach the bar in front during the ride without having to stretch too much (if you want that extra hand position). 
One thing I read about them that had me scratching my head was that people said they had to change their hand position in order to brake. I'm not sure if they're talking about if their hands are where the grips are, or if they are using the cross bar at the top? What's your experience been?


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

My girlfriend with her Fatboy and my mom with her Rumor. My girlfriend loves her bike and the big tires give a lot of confidence on technical trails. I'm going to try to convert it to tubeless, and I'll probably also add a Bluto in the near future.

With on one floater tires, around 6.5 to 7 psi seems about right.

I highly recommend this SKS digital gauge. http://www.amazon.com/Airchecker-Di...1415375713&sr=8-2&keywords=digital+bike+gauge


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Just installed a 45mm stem (stock was 80mm) and 2" riser bars on my Muk. Was able to slide the saddle back to the middle of the rails instead of as far forward as it could safely be positioned. I won't be able to take it for a test ride until Monday as I'm working all weekend. I have a 60mm stem I can also try if this feels/seems a bit too short. The bars I installed are also 30" wide as opposed to the ~28" wide flat bars that came stock on the bike. I will probably want to trim those down slightly, but going to ride it a bit and see. Is anyone else out there riding their fatty with a really short stem? Seems top tubes just keep getting longer and longer...


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

petey15 said:


> Just installed a 45mm stem (stock was 80mm) and 2" riser bars on my Muk. Is anyone else out there riding their fatty with a really short stem? Seems top tubes just keep getting longer and longer...


The TT on my fatbike was way longer than the one on my Giant FS, so I did the same as you. Swapped out the 80 mm stem for 45 mm, and put on a zero setback seatpost. Much more comfortable now! I was too stretched out just riding down the street the way it came...


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

stacers said:


> The TT on my fatbike was way longer than the one on my Giant FS, so I did the same as you. Swapped out the 80 mm stem for 45 mm, and put on a zero setback seatpost. Much more comfortable now! I was too stretched out just riding down the street the way it came...


Yes! I also have a zero setback post coming next week. I've been a little concerned that perhaps the frame was too big and maybe I should have gone with an XS...but the rest of the fit seems good in all other respects (pedaling comfort and foot reach/placement).


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

First fatbike of the winter today. Took this pic of the new bridge through a wet area, the old one had rotted away. The fill is crushed granite we get from quarry operations. Not enough snow to "need" a fatbike, but it gave better grip on the snowy/wet roots, leaves, and corners.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Stick lean!! Nice.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Finally got a chance to try out my 45mm stem and 750mm 2" riser bars. Wow - what a difference in overall comfort and fit. I may trim the bars back a little - not sure yet. I'm planning on riding again tomorrow now that I think I have things pretty well set.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Don't cut 'em down too soon.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Lookin' good Petey! My fatty bars seem narrow since I rode the 5010 this summer (whose wideness took some getting used to). But the geometry is so different, not sure if I want wider snow-bars or not, I might want to keep the uprightness for sketchy stuff and rear traction.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

formica said:


> Don't cut 'em down too soon.


No worries, I won't. I was surprised actually how many times I found my hands toward the end of the bars, so I may not be trimming anything. And here I was a little worried I may have gone too short and too wide. But honestly, it felt terrific!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I think I'm about tweaking the cockpit. I just installed a zero offset seat post and now things seem to be where I need them to be. I am going to trim the bars down about an inch, though. After getting a couple more rides in I find myself naturally wanting to place my hands further in on the handlebars and I've had some wrist and elbow pain as well. 

On a separate topic - what do you gals like to wear on the bottom half during the winter? Any favorite pants/tights you like to use?


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

petey15 said:


> On a separate topic - what do you gals like to wear on the bottom half during the winter? Any favorite pants/tights you like to use?


I've got a pair of softshell pants from GoLite that I originally bought for XC skiing, but they work great for riding in the cold since the front is windproof. Wore them all last winter riding in the 20's and 30's, and wore them yesterday with tights underneath when it was -2 degrees. =>GoLite Women's Black Mountain Thermal Wind Pant (I'm sure there are bike pants like this out there, but I love these and I can wear my own chamois underneath.)

Got my fatbike out for the maiden snow voyage yesterday, and it was SO MUCH FUN!! I'm so excited about winter now. It's crazy cold here (-2 deg when I rode yesterday), but I warmed up after the first climb and was cozy the rest of the time. I love my bike!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

stacers said:


> I've got a pair of softshell pants from GoLite that I originally bought for XC skiing, but they work great for riding in the cold since the front is windproof. Wore them all last winter riding in the 20's and 30's, and wore them yesterday with tights underneath when it was -2 degrees. =>GoLite Women's Black Mountain Thermal Wind Pant (I'm sure there are bike pants like this out there, but I love these and I can wear my own chamois underneath.)


Oh wow - it looks amazing out there! I'm still waiting for snow in the Northeast, but the way the weather has been, it won't be long now.

Those pants look very comfortable and just the ticket. Did you go up a size to fit tights underneath? Did you find you had enough room for both tights and chamois?


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

petey15 said:


> Those pants look very comfortable and just the ticket. Did you go up a size to fit tights underneath? Did you find you had enough room for both tights and chamois?


I just got my normal size. They're sort of form fitting, but fit loose enough that fitting stuff underneath isn't a problem. And the knees are great for riding - extra material there so the material isn't tight on your knees.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Now that winter has officially hit here in southeastern Wyoming, I am all sad sitting on my couch looking out the window at the snowy streets and wanting to go out and ride (never mind the fact it's below zero out)... so I'm seriously considering the base model Spesh Fat Boy!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I've collected a few mountaineering type pants I found on sale (at SierraTradingPost, gearscan, or Ibex) and wear over chamois (or more if its frigid). Something with a stretch material, some windproofing (at least on the front), and narrow at the ankles (to stay out of the chain and not be too bulky). XC ski stuff is worth a look too. So far this winter I have just used baggy shorts over chamois knicker tights (I have warmer and lighter knickers), which I find really comfy, but colder temps are on the way. I'm short, so some of the knickers only leave 6" exposed when combined with wool socks.


----------



## Elle Elle (Mar 27, 2006)

I've worn the Craft Storm pants, with either bike shorts or bike knickers underneath. They've worked for me in all winter conditions for long periods of time as low as -30F. The Pearl Izumi Amfib tights are good too, but the Crafts are a bit looser cut and more comfortable for a longer ride, IMO,


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

So, we've had snow and cold all week and I've gotten out on the fatbike a few times now. I *LOVE* it!! I'm pleasantly surprised at how well it rides in snow, and it's so much fun to see my local trails in a new way.

Think I need to get something warmer for my hands though - brrrr.... How do you guys keep your fingers warm? Pogies? Lobster gloves? ??


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

^ Just beautiful! I can't wait for us to finally get some out here. What an incredible view you have.


----------



## Elle Elle (Mar 27, 2006)

I've tried just about everything, including lobster claw type of mittens from Empire Wool and Canvas Company, their Ice Bike mittens. Not sure if they are still making them. Other gloves from Pearl Izumi, etc, are okay but not great for really cold days or long periods of time. I've found that pogies are really the best thing; that way you can wear a thinner glove underneath for some dexterity if you need to fix a mechanical, eat, drink, etc. Revelate Designs has some amazing pogies (Revelate Designs Expedition Pogies) that they are now selling through REI. They're pricey but really good quality.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

^Wow - those are $$$, but do look warm. For me, I think it'd be a little overkill as I almost never ride in sub-zero temps. One thing I was curious about...do those of you who use the mitts - do you ever feel like your hands are trapped and you wouldn't be able to get your hands out if you should crash?


----------



## Elle Elle (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes, they are pricey....but worth it in the right conditions. I've never had a problem getting my hands out prior to a crash. Of course, the good thing is that most of the time, a crash in snow is a soft crash!!!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

^ Ha ha ha, good point! Although some years here it's been very cold, but we've had little snow, in which case a crash on some of my rocky, frozen trails would probably be pretty painful .


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I got Dogwood Designs "regular" (not plus for Alaska, MN) pogies I think 4 years ago and they still work and look great. I use them on the fatbike and the MTB commuter, in temps as low as my record -24F. They mount and dismount in seconds, which is great for switching bikes or the crossover seasons when you might not want them on every ride. My best winter biking purchase, period. Before pogies, I struggled to keep my hands warm, especially on the 4 mile downhill from my house toward work - now I barely have to give them a thought, just pick my gloves according to the weather, and shifting/braking is easier too.

Dogwood Designs Winter Pogies offered by Fatbikes.com


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I'll definitely have to check those out and probably put them on my Christmas wish list 

On another note, how about winter hydration? Anything special you use? I've used my Camelbak before (without the insulated hose) and of course things would get pretty crunchy after a while - but I never went on really long/extended rides before - usually an hour or so when it was very cold.


----------



## Elle Elle (Mar 27, 2006)

Hydration can be tricky and definitely depends on temperature and length of time out! Wearing a winter camelback with insulated hose UNDER your jacket, and if possible, with hose threaded under your armpit inside your jacket will work for awhile!! Another good trick is to blow back into the camelback after each drink to clear water out of the hose and mouthpiece so it won't freeze. I've also used Nalgene bottles with an insulted case over it - I had a rack on the front and back of the bike for gear, and the Velcro strap on the insulated case will attach to the rack. And when it really gets cold, a thermos with hot chicken broth or hot chocolate, either in a bottle cage or a frame pack, works!!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

It may not be the best advice, but when it's super-cold I am more apt to pre-hydrate and re-hydrate than drink much water for an hour or two ride...and if I do want a drink, I don't mind stopping to use a thermos or the insulated Kleen Kanteen that will actually open, whether for hot or regular drinks. I bring coffee and oatmeal on the bikecommute most days in the Kleen Kanteens ...the warm oatmeal with maple syrup is a good trail treat as well, instead of a frozen energy bar.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

^ I'm definitely going to be thinking more about hydration and will try out those tips - thanks! 

This morning I awoke to about two inches of snow on the ground. I pedaled around briefly on the road before I had to head off to work. I ride flat pedals and was wearing hiking boots, and quickly discovered the tread on those was not going to work - it's too deep and the pins just slide around in the grooves. I've done some searches, but for those of you riding flats, what footwear do you prefer? I'm planning on using my 5.10s for tomorrow's ride, but it'll be near 40F. I sure wish 5.10 would make some winter boots.


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

I use SPD 545 platform clip pedals and haven't had too much trouble with hunting boots when not using clip ins. That said, if they are pedals with bite, maybe something with a more "pedestrian" tread pattern would be more suited. Not quite UGGS(too soft soled) but the concept. 

Otherwise for feet I like the aerosoles shoe insert(which is insulation only) or toasty toes heatwarmer packs placed in between the foot and spd plate. The insulation works in all but the worst cases(like down to 20 or so). Just being able to put a barrier between the foot and the compressed shoe sole/metal of the pedal even a platform can make a huge difference.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

^ Yes, I use Blackspire Sub4 pedals and they have a lot of bite so something with a flatter sole would be best. I'll have to look around. Someone posted a DIY winter boot resoling it with the FiveTen stealth rubber (guess they sell resoling kits). I don't have a pair of winter boots I'd want to do that with. But, someone also suggested using a pair of FiveTens with gaiters. Maybe that with some kind of warming insert would be just the ticket.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

petey15 said:


> ^ I'm definitely going to be thinking more about hydration and will try out those tips - thanks!
> 
> This morning I awoke to about two inches of snow on the ground. I pedaled around briefly on the road before I had to head off to work. I ride flat pedals and was wearing hiking boots, and quickly discovered the tread on those was not going to work - it's too deep and the pins just slide around in the grooves. I've done some searches, but for those of you riding flats, what footwear do you prefer? I'm planning on using my 5.10s for tomorrow's ride, but it'll be near 40F. I sure wish 5.10 would make some winter boots.


I agree, I think waterproof/insulated 5.10's would be killer. The 5.10 impact high's are pretty warm, I stay with those down to the teens at least. Wool socks for sure. When it's colder I go to lighter weight winter boots, and as you noticed, something without big lugs, so that it grips the pedals better. Mine are discontinued Keens I got at SierraTradingPost, which also have a generous toe box for keeping the toes warmer. Some of the wintersport/snowshoe boots look nice too, like Salomons and such (take browse through EMS or REI), but I always check the view of the sole.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

They advertise these as water resistant/foam insulated, but a low top does not really appeal to me for winter riding. Five Ten - Freerider VXi Elements - Dark Grey / Harbor Blue Also available in gray/yellow. I have used gaiters on the bike on really cold or sloppy days, they do add warmth and keep you dry, and keep more pant-like layers out of the chain. Ones with a sturdy plastic strap I think will hold up better to pinned pedals than ones with shoelace-type underfoot thingys. I've only used them a handful of times though, so not sure about long-term durability.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

mtbxplorer said:


> I agree, I think waterproof/insulated 5.10's would be killer. The 5.10 impact high's are pretty warm, I stay with those down to the teens at least. Wool socks for sure. When it's colder I go to lighter weight winter boots, and as you noticed, something without big lugs, so that it grips the pedals better. Mine are discontinued Keens I got at SierraTradingPost, which also have a generous toe box for keeping the toes warmer. Some of the wintersport/snowshoe boots look nice too, like Salomons and such (take browse through EMS or REI), but I always check the view of the sole.


I agree! I'll check out the sites you suggested - thanks . I just finished writing to FiveTen. We'll see how they reply. I think they're missing out on a potentially big market, especially amongst us flat pedalers.


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

petey15 said:


> I agree! I'll check out the sites you suggested - thanks . I just finished writing to FiveTen. We'll see how they reply. I think they're missing out on a potentially big market, especially amongst us flat pedalers.


Yeah, I wish they would make something insulated too. I tried to wear my snow boots one day when it was below zero and they were awful because of the tread pattern.

Mostly, I've been wearing my Teva Links with flats on the fatbike, and they work okay. Wore them last week when it was 5 degrees, and my toes got just a touch cold after an hour. Honestly, better than I thought though! I might just tuck some toe warmers in there on cold days. They've been totally fine for temps in the 20's and 30's though.

I didn't realize when I bought the fatbike that I was going to have to dial in my clothing so much. Guess I should have thought of that!!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

^ yeah, I didn't even think my winter boots wouldn't work with the flat pedals. I've worn my FiveTens in the past, too, but it'd be nice to have something taller, insulated and waterproof.

I've been checking out various wind and waterproof pants on Amazon that hopefully won't break the bank. I can make due with tights and 3/4 pants when it's over 20 or 30F but know I'll want something more substantial for longer rides.

Still, I'm really excited to finally have a fat bike and continue cycling through winter!


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

I went on my first fat bike and night ride last night (killed two birds with one stone!)... holy crap, so awesome! First off, it was a lot harder and more of a workout than I was expecting. I am struggling with the flat pedals, as I've rode clipless ever since two weeks after ever getting a mountain bike so I feel like a clumsy toddler that lost her ability to pedal, especially when starting and climbing. I do have winter riding boots on order so I will go clipless once I have those in. But regardless of how high my heart rate was, it was awesome! Pretty warm, about 25 degrees, and calm winds under the Milky Way... can't beat that! Night riding definitely heightens your senses, but I enjoyed it and think I'll do a lot more of it!

I'm going out again on Sunday morning with a friend, so that'll be good as I can get re-oriented to one of my local trail systems in "winter mode" (they groom extra trails for skiing, so there's a lot of extra stuff that isn't there in the summer that can get you turned around and confused) in the daylight. I think we'll be riding some of our more technical trails, which should be a riot when they're snow covered! I'm very fortunate to live where both of my mountain bike trail systems are groomed and packed for fat biking in the winter!

Yay for fat bikes!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

^ Very lucky, indeed! Welcome to the Fat Bike Club :thumbsup: 

Yes, they are definitely more work, but somehow I don't seem to mind . We have the thinnest layer of snow and ice on our leaf-covered trails and those tires just go through everything without so much as a shudder. They're very confidence inspiring and I have no doubt you'll have a blast riding your local trails tomorrow.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Today was tough... almost demoralizing. I race XC as a Cat 1, and yet on a fat bike I feel like I've never ridden a bike before in my life and have no fitness... it's so weird! However I am loving descending on the bike and hauling butt down technical trails on it! It's just everything in between that is kinda sucking... My friend and I did about 12.8 miles in 3 hours today. I think later this week I'll try doing some shorter loops. Can't wait for my winter shoes and pogies to get here!

Another friend of mine passed me and yelled "You look good fat!" which I'm still laughing about.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

^ It will get better - and just think of the amazing shape you'll be in! When you hop back on your skinny tires, you're going to fly . I agree with the confidence the bikes inspire on the techy downhills. Almost makes me want to make sound effects .


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

It is hard work. I'm finding I go a lot slower on the fatbike, even when the trails are packed down well, and climbing is rough!! BUT, I figure that'll get me in better shape throughout the winter, which is when I usually lose my climbing legs.

I never thought I'd say this, but I really wish we'd get some more snow


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I heard back from FiveTen yesterday. Here is their response to my email concerning winter riding boots for flat pedals:

Hey Christine,
I am forwarding your message on to our Research and Development team. We have received quite a number of requests for this type of product, but as of yet we do not have any concrete release dates for a winter boot. The Impact High and the Freerider Elements are currently our most weather proofed bike shoes, and you could also use a Camp Four if you didn’t mind sacrificing bike-specific soles for the increased weather resistance capabilities. Please let me know if there is anything else I can do for you.
Jake


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

haven't been around for a while. The weather has been crap here. Was super cold and snowy then warm and rain. Our lower trails are glare ice. Seriously considering some studded tires. With snow falling now I will hopefully get out this weekend.

Some things I have noticed so far: 
-In crummy conditions, fat biking is very humbling, I had to walk on trails I would never walk in the summer. ICE = BAD
-Pogies are a must for my digits, I have BarMitts, they were worth the $70 price tag
-I hope Santa brings me a tire upgrade for xmas. The Vee8s are not great in snow on the ups.
-my feet get cold! even in Sorels. I can't imagine trying regular shoes like a lot of you. I am going to start with battery operated heated socks! If that fails then I have a spare set of boot heaters from my ski boots
-I don't drink on rides....not sure how to fix this. 
-once we get some decent snow this is gonna be FUN!! 
-there are a lot of people in my area that get their undies in a knot about riding in the right conditions....I have a lot to learn.
-biking in a snow storm requires goggles or patience to no go out during said snow storm

I think that is it!! Have fun out there ladies!


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Pic of my girlfriend last weekend. Her fatbike was great on this rocky trail.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Monday morning at Millstone Trails, Barre VT. We are trying to keep a 3 mile loop groomed this year, fatbikes and dogs welcome, conditions and courtesy considered. So far just using the big Skandic snowmachine, they will add the tow-behind groomer soon. The twistier trails are not snowmachine friendly, but if enough snowshoers get out, those can be fatbiked as well.


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

Great picture out in the snow cleopatra999! Awesome bike you have there 

mtbxplorer - those groomed trails look heavenly!! Things get packed down by hikers pretty quickly around here, but they never look that nice...

I've been having a blast riding my fatbike in the snow this month. We had some really warm weather and dry trails for a while, but they're mostly snowy again. I've found that it's definitely hard work compared to riding my normal bike on dirt (the climbing has GOT to get me in better shape for next year for sure!!). And riding technical stuff has been an adjustment with no suspension. But I love being able to ride when I used to be stuck inside on the trainer. Definitely loving this bike!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm so jealous of everyone and their snow! I took a ride yesterday to celebrate the solstice (and longer days to come). There are hard, crusty remnants of snow here and there in the park, but that's it. Still - it's awesome getting out and my bike never fails to draw stares and compliments.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

My Christmas day ride


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Local women take national titles in fat bike championship - The Santa Fe New Mexican: Sports


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

mtbxplorer said:


> Local women take national titles in fat bike championship - The Santa Fe New Mexican: Sports


It's inspiring to know that master's women are making their presence known and getting such positive recognition for their accomplishments.


----------



## Melll (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi! Nice to find ladies who also fatbike. I bought mine in January after I fell in love my first ride on one of our too-big rental bikes.

It was really windy and blowing snow/graupel on the slopes today, so myself and two friends headed off fatbiking instead.

We ventured off the XC trail and into the snowshoe trails to hide from the wind and snow, and midway through the ride the sun came out. A perfect afternoon:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Check out Heather Best rolling into McGrath in 6th place overall in the Iditarod Trail Invitational. 350 miles in 2 days, 8 hours, 9 minutes

https://www.facebook.com/iditarodtrailinvitational?pnref=story (scroll down for her photo)


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

Now that winter feels like it is easing off, actually I am not sure it ever arrived here in the west, how did everyone like their season? I know there are a lot of women who rode fat/snow for the first time this year. 

Personally I absolutely loved it!! I think that is the end of my annual ski pass!


----------



## Melll (Jan 25, 2015)

cleopatra999 said:


> Now that winter feels like it is easing off, actually I am not sure it ever arrived here in the west, how did everyone like their season? I know there are a lot of women who rode fat/snow for the first time this year.


It was my first season fatbiking, and I'm so happy to have bought a 4th bike.

I figure I have 8 weeks lefts of fatbike riding and I plan to enjoy every minute of it: particularly with this warm weather in the west and with longer evenings thanks to daylight savings time change.


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

cleopatra999 said:


> Now that winter feels like it is easing off, actually I am not sure it ever arrived here in the west, how did everyone like their season? I know there are a lot of women who rode fat/snow for the first time this year.
> 
> Personally I absolutely loved it!! I think that is the end of my annual ski pass!


I've loved it too! It's been great to get out on the trails year-round, and I feel like it kept me strong throughout the winter. I had a chest cold last week and had to stick to the trainer and it reminded me what a bummer winter was before I had the fatbike.

We'll probably get snow on and off for the next month or two, so it's not over yet. I don't see myself riding it on dry trails - that's what my new full suspension is for - but I'm definitely glad I got it!!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice conditions on the groomed loops at Millstone Trails, Barre VT this morning. Attempted some self timer shots rft: :lol:


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

^ ha ha, that's great, mtbxplorer . I use a self-timer, too. Thank goodness for the digital age because the number of photos I delete is astronomical. Some day maybe I'll upgrade my equipment .

I have the next two days off from work and with the Spring thaw finally underway in the Northeast, I'm going to get out and enjoy it! It's going to be in the mid 40s today - I can't wait!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Today was amazing! Temps were approaching 50. I took advantage of my day off and headed over to a park to do some riding. I passed the sledding hill and since it was vacant, I decided to check it out. The slope was perfectly packed from weeks of sledders. Some enterprising kid built a large jump that I decided was a bit much for me, so I constructed a little kicker to play around on. I've wanted to do this for a long time and today was the perfect opportunity. I may brave the other jump tomorrow. Hopefully the temps today and tonight will shrink it down a bit more.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Cool riding, Petey, must've been a super-packed sled run to hold up in those temps. What is your bike, I forgot...??


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

mtbxplorer - super packed snow. In fact, when I went off the run, I sank up to my knees. It's a pretty popular spot and is normally full of people. As luck would have it, I worked this past weekend, so had this lovely day to enjoy.

Ruby's a Mukluk 3. Fun bike!


----------



## Melll (Jan 25, 2015)

@Petey, great pictures! I too am enjoying warmer temperature days:wonderful riding conditions on packed trails while the snow lasts.

I hope you got the chance to hit the other kicker there after all?


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

@Melll - I went out again yesterday, earlier than the day before but unfortunately, the slope was far too soft and sloshy to ride. I made one pass down the hill and fishtailed the entire way. I figured jumping would be a really bad idea


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Still fat biking in the northeast, but winter is starting to relax her grip. Temps were in the low 20s this morning so I got out early to experience riding on frozen crust for the first time. Holy smokes is that fun! I was actually able to ride through the woods on trails I haven't been on in a few months now. They're still snow-covered, but at least it's frozen now. Decided to hit up the sledding hill a while, too.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Crust is fun, who needs trails and grooming! Sadly, we don't have any here in central VT, even snowshoeing off the beaten path is still an exercise in frustration, as you punch through either with every step or after a few steps on top.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Fun pics Petey! Most of the snow is melted here in southern Ontario. The exception is snow patches on north sides of hills and patches of ice on trails

And very cool shot of the eagle! There are reports of eagle sightings here but I'm still looking


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

+1 on the bald eagle! I have seen a few here in VT, usually when traveling along a river or lake and they are flying over it for fishing.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm going to have to try for more pics of the Eagles. Wish I had stronger lens on my camera. On my way home some folks were stopped along the road with their telephoto lens aimed at a huge nest along the river. I'll have to check that out next time.

I left early this morning to get another ride in on the frozen crust before the temps got warmer. It was 15F when I arrived but had already warmed to 33F when I left. The snow was already getting very soft and hard to ride through in the sun.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Great conditions at Kingdom Trails this morning, bobsled-like trails with a few icy spots. The first 7 miles were great, my dog was going "on by" when we crossed deer trails, and a roughed grouse scampered across unseen by the dog. 

We were on our way back on a section of VAST when I saw him accelerate around the corner and then chase a big deer off trail up a steep hillside...and then they were gone. I waited there at VAST and connector for a bit, but with his GPS collar showing he got just over a mile away, I backtracked to River Wood and got within 200 yards of him before he changed directions back the other way. After 2 + miles (bike miles) and maybe 30-45 minutes, I caught up with him near VAST and the south end of East Branch. Ugh - it's been a couple months since he did that, I thought we were making progress. Thankfully no snowmachines were out. 

We rode the rest of the way back (1+mile) with him on a flexileash on my pack's belt. If I can't break him of this deerrunning, we will have to take up bikejoring, he already has the harness for skijoring.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

@mtb - that sounds like fun! Do they have a breakaway mechanism or something in case of a fall or if he decides to try to take off with you in tow? Who needs electric-assist if you have a dog ?

Some day I'll have to get up to KT in the winter - must be so nice to have that many miles of groomed trails. With the crust as it was, I got to experience the pleasure of riding off trail and try some lines I'd never be able to normally. I'm really diggin' this fat bike thing :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^He's only 40 lbs so I could stop (or crash) if he took off. The flexi on the belt was just an interim measure to get back to the car without another "incident" while running free, and having already run many miles he was easy to control. He likes to stay in front so there were no tangles, but if I cannot trust him around deer, I am seriously considering an attachment that keeps the towline up away from the front wheel. I got a nice side attachment (biketowleash ) when I adopted him, but it is limiting on narrow bridges and narrow or technical trails (although he quickly learned to stay on the correct side of any trees!). Maybe I will try it again with his pulling harness instead of a collar. His skijor line has a quick release but I have never used it; if I can't slow down enough or make a corner I purposefully wipe out before hitting a tree; we got up to 18 mph on skinny skis and that was enough!

Glad you are enjoying the fatbike, mine does not leave the ground like that :lol:


----------



## DirtDiver (Oct 13, 2010)

What are some good women's fat bikes? I know I can get my wife on any fat bike, but I'm looking for something that may have some fun colors. 

Thanks.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Any fat Ike that fits could be a woman's bike.


----------



## lwkwafi (Jan 29, 2006)

Specialized Hellga Comp (carbon fork, type 2 rear, tektro hydro stopping)
Very pretty and sparkly paint that you can't see in this pic. And, of course, a little accent coloring with saddle, cage, and soon the salsa liplock. 








Fiancé on her second Hellga ride. We raised the saddle a bit so she could get more power and feel comfortable crushing gravel (it's primary purpose, though the gravel will be under snow and ice soon enough).








I think I set pressure at 9psi, but it was pretty rough over some roots and rocks. So far I dig the meiser tire gauge, and can't wait for my FatCAAD to arrive.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

^ Awesome!! Looking forward to getting back out on mine soon. I love it in the later fall when the leaves have started to fall and the trails are moist and not as grippy.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

*Joining the club*

Husby had one too many RC truck part email shipping verifications show up, and a little spring in my head popped... I decided that I'd waited enough years (my wanting a fattie and husby saying NO was a loooooong running joke w/ my bike buds) and I just came home and announced "I'M GETTING A FAT BIKE".

We've been married for 22 years this summer and he knows I don't pull a spousal override card often or lightly. Answer: "....OK."









So this is Rosie, named after the AC/DC song.  17.5" Trek Farley 5. 4.7" tires. As I get a wild hair I can upgrade bits and pieces, but I'm really enjoying the non-suspension version as I don't worry about plowing through muck as much. Currently trying to sort a frame bag solution so at minimum I can throw a spare tube for day riding in there, but hopefully I'll be able to haul more water there if she winds up getting pressed into desert bikepacking duty.

***ELEVATION MAKES A DIFFERENCE IN TIRE PRESSURE*** Fortunately I had a good 'fat bike tutor' in Ward, who posts around mtbr from time to time. I'd seen him have to let some air out on a 3k pull up to Bald Mountain in the Naches. So I bought Rosie down in Issaquah with ~7psi - which already felt too high/'bouncy' down there near sea level- and on the inaugural ride going from 2k at the truck to 3k+ where the pic was taken I made it through 2+ miles of mud to a winter logging site OK, but started losing traction on the groomed and packed snomo route above. I remembered Ward's years of advice and stopped to just feel the tires since I didn't have a pressure gauge, and sure enough they were hard as a rock! So I let enough air down that they had a little 'firm squish' to them and suddenly the whole bike got a whole lot better... no more bounce, and lots more traction both on the old packed snow and in the starting-to-freeze mud on the way down.

I've only had Rosie a week today and we've already had hours and hours of fun that would have been impossible with my regular ride since we're in the nasty snow + mud shoulder season. I can't even begin to say how joyful it's been to be able to ride outside when I'd be normally trapped inside on rollers for hours trying to get in shape for the big desert rides that get going in April.

One may not be able to buy happiness, but money can buy a bike which can make a gal very, very happy indeed. :thumbsup::band:

Oh, and husby? He's drooling on the new ride already. I predict there will be another one keeping Rosie company by the end of the year, lol.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

^ Congratulations! We haven't had much in the way of snow in the NE this winter, but we have had our share of mud and slippery conditions. It's amazing what these things can tackle and the confidence they provide with their surefootedness. I've been enjoying mine immensely this year. 

Ha ha ha, I'm sure you're right and it won't be long before there's another fatty in the stable


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Rosie looks like fun, verslowrdr! I enjoyed her story.


----------



## kat71 (Mar 30, 2008)

the side walls usually blow out long before the tread (from riding low pressure)... if there is cross hatching on the tires don't get them... if they don't snag them.


----------

